# 1964 GTO Full Off Frame Restoration



## MN Goat (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm a couple of months into restoring my Dad's 64 GTO. This was his pride and joy and trying to keep as original as possible. However, I have no intentions of selling or simply putting it on a trailer. This car has been in the family the entire 50 plus years.

I have a couple of questions, with more to come.

Frame is almost back together, 389 should be done in 2 months, body is making steady process (a lot of Minnesota rust).

The trunk lid is most likely too rusted to fix and having a hard time finding another one. Putting some feelers on here to see if one with little to no rust is available.

Another question out of left field. The car did not have the factory AC. This car will be a driver, but parked in bad weather, MN winters. Minnesota is actually a very hot and humid place for the months that I would be driving. I do not plan to sell the car, however, I'm still torn about putting after market AC in the car.

Thoughts on AC and if you have done AC, how have the ACs performed?

That is all for now. I plan on posting pics later as there has been a lot of progress since the GTO has been taken apart in early December.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If you are not looking to go original with the AC, most seem to like Vintage Air. They seem to have a complete bolt on kit that many add to their cars - especially the hotrod guys.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Talk to Koppster on this forum.....he installed Vintage Air in his '64. From what I've learned, the Vintage Air cools the car better than the primitive OEM stuff, and is a lot more compact. It's the way to go. As for the trunk lid, try the AMES/Performance Years forums. You should be able to locate one there.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Like Jeff said, I installed a Vintage Air about 5 or 6 years ago and I absolutely love it. At the time, Vintage did not have a 64 GTO kit so I used a Chevelle. My understanding is they now have GTO kits. Here's a link to some photos and conversation shortly after my install. I vote for Vintage, great product and great company (they are located about 1/2 mile from my house):

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/vintage-air-installed-20632/

Rick


----------



## MN Goat (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks. Happy wife will mean a happy life. AKA a cool wife. Some pics of the restore. I need to get these pics on one device and resized evidently.


----------

